# **FIXED**Grotto Background on 125 with Pics



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Spent about 70 hours researching, shopping, buying and building this background. It is connected to my 125 gallon tank via zip ties so can be removed in sections as needed.

Have seen other versions of this done both horizontally and vertically and was trying to avoid seems between sections being seen and feel like it went well. The fish absolutely love it!

Original idea here:http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiygrotto/bndiygrotto.htm

I found that we didn't have brown vinyl gutter around here so I chose to paint it with Krylon Camo paint.

All gutter edges and surface were sanded prior to painting. Let the paint dry for 3 days before placing rock. Utilized GE Silicone I Window & Door (GE stated this specific version is their only one without mildew inhibiting chemicals) Clear to attach each black lava rock individually. Butted sections up against each other while building to allow rocks to overlap the areas between to avoid visible seems.

Heaters and intakes are hidden behind the end pieces and have black mesh over the holes to prevent fish entering while still allowing water to flow.

Was a lot of work but definately worth it!

Gutter cut, sanded and painted:









Back of gutter sections with zip ties to hold together and mesh siliconed in place to close tops and make for seperate tunnels:









End piece with mesh over holes and the start of attaching rocks:









Next section butted up against first to allow for rock placement:









Near completion of rock placement: 









First piece in place with sections of "test" gutter on sand to observe for adhesion, algae growth, tolerance (were in place for a week):









Background in place: 

































Hope that the images help if anyone is considering such a project. Please feel free to message me with any questions.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

That looks awesome! :thumb: I really considered doing this samething when I did my background. However, it was just to much work for me. Do the caves have a current blowing threw them? Just curious if the fish poop gets blown out for the filters to grab?


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

I have 2 Rena XP3s in place and the background has a roughly 2mm space behind it. also have a Haven AquaClear 70 that am replacing with a 110 that site to the right behind the big rock with the intake up against the back glass to pull acroos that surface.(there was just enough room to place as there was not enough space for one more gutter section and I didn't want the powerheads inaccessible as it is used to polish water so filter changes are weekly)

I have noted detrius being pulled into the Renas through the mesh. the holes are large enough, 2 1/4", that if needed I can pop my siphon into each. honestly I don't anticipate needing to do so as the actual footprint of the background is so small that any waste there will be minimal...far less so than when I had 440#s of Arkansas River rock stacked in the tank!


----------



## dinuma (Jul 21, 2011)

the grotto looks really great :thumb: but i have 2 questions. do the fish really go into the caves? i noticed that my fish would not really go into dead end caves. they preferred holes they could go into and come out the other end even if it means they had to go through the "caves" in a zig-zag manner. with the mesh you have put across the gutter sections that further restricts the fish movement inside the cave.

maybe if you cut out some spaces on the sides of adjacent sections the fish could swim from one section to another then out another hole? or even left the mesh partitions out so that at least 2-3 holes are found between each partitioned region?

another question is are the holes large enough for the full grown fish?

just some thoughts


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

That looks great. How long did you let the silicon cure?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks awesome! Bet it gets a lot of compliments in the office!


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!

The mbuna in the tank absolutely love going in and out of the caves. The couple of Haps that I have, not so much; but, they never lurked about the rocks I have had before. The sectioning off was to allow the cave areas to be claimed by a fish without staking out an entire section and seems to work well. I have noted that they tend to prefer the caves lower in the tank.

I was concerned that with a vertical cave setup that they might not enjoy as much vs horizontal; but, it does not seem to matter to them? There are at least two cave holes for each section or one hole plus a big space. Some 50 holes accessible in total. Each is 2 1/4" opening. The Venustus and Livinstoni won't be able to go in when fully grown but that is a few years away. My big Acei, "Stalin," swims in and out with ease and he is over 5" long!


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

I let the silicone cuer on the last piece for 48 hours, on the first piece longer. Both seem to have held up well so far and the odor was fully gone in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Eskimette (Jun 7, 2012)

biglove said:


> I let the silicone cuer on the last piece for 48 hours, on the first piece longer. Both seem to have held up well so far and the odor was fully gone in less than 24 hours.


are there any risks with aquarium safe silicoln? Is it expensive - and where can it be purchased?

Though I could go into a store here and ask, large tanks arent very common in my area, so people tend to be fairly uninformed.. With that said I'd rather ask people who have done it and know.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

Another question for ya. Were you concerned about the paint you used? And I have been hearling Krylon Fusion is the way to go. What made you choose the paint, besides color?


----------

